# New boy from Petco



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

So I did get the black boy from Petco! He's not as black as I remember, but I suspect that is because of the less than ideal conditions. He is still beautiful nonetheless! What exactly is his coloring and his tail type (I know he is a delta, but rosetail??). He has the weird scalloping on his tail.

He is very friendly already! He already comes up to me in his quarantine tank, even though he's only been here for 30 minutes!!

Any name ideas? I'm thinking Noche...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

HE.IS.STUNNING. 

I love him. Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree, he's really lovely.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you.. that's what I was thinking. What qualifies as "black orchid"? Or "melano"?

Another cool thing... I found out that one of the employees (who apparently recognizes me even though I've only seen her there like 5 times) used to breed bettas and still has divided tanks! She was never successful at raising the fry she said, but her friend still raises them. She recommended I check out the IBC if I was interested in breeding. Even though I won't be breeding, I thought it was AWESOME that a petco employee really knows what she is talking about, even to the point of breeding bettas! And recommending the IBC! And knowing what the heck it is!! WOW! I will be going to her if I have any questions next time I am in the store!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

0.0 I have been rendered speechless. 

Wow.


----------



## bhop (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice looking little guy.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

aw he looks really friendly!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

nice tail and color on that little guy


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice find and he looks really healthy. Pretty boy.


----------

